# X-Planes



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

During World War 2 there were a lot of planes that were designed and maybe even test flown but never saw service. (Most of these were German.)

Please post here your thoughts on which planes could have caused an impact, and why they would have caused an impact.



Discuss.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2004)

while most of the late war german planes were allot better than any of ours, they would have come to late to make any differance...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

But there were lots that could have caused problems. For instance, the Gotha Go-229/Horten Ho-229


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 30, 2004)

He-280, Fw-187, He-219, Not to mention the Messerchmitt advanced fighters the P1101 et al.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

but the germans were doomed, even those most advenced planes were going nowhere as they didn't have any fuel to put in them!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

Stop spoiling it, Im aiming to create a topic that creates discussion.

I understand they didnt have many resources, but all im asking is what everyones opinion is on what planes would have been successful.


The Heinkel He-178 looked pretty promising if you ask me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

well in that case, no, i don't think they'd have been very successfull, they didn't have enough fuel ............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

The Reggiane Re-2007 could have been good...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 30, 2004)

The Fw-187 and He-280 would have done well, they were available in 1940 and 1942, enough time to help get lasting fuel...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

but they needed more development, and hitler was being a bit of a w**ker at the time and wasn't very interested in jets..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

The 187 wasnt a jet  But it looked damn cool, what was its intended role? Nachtjager?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2004)

LMFAO.... Wa nker was censored in the above post....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Whys that so funny?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2004)

Because im American and wanker is not a cuss word....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

It didnt censor yours 

Wanker is a swear word over here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

it wasn't cencored, i typed it like that...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I guessed when it didnt censor les'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2004)

is it an automatic thing then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Yup. See, shit and fuck always censor.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 1, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> But there were lots that could have caused problems. For instance, the Gotha Go-229/Horten Ho-229



*nodnodnodnodnodnodnod* My favourite!  

But with those speeds, yeah, there could be some problems. And that was the first stealth plane, so it would have been hard to detect it. (From what I know. )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2004)

but stealth planes aren't invisible to the human eye, we had the power to fly almost 24 hour patrolls over Me-262 bases so chances are we'd be doing the same with the X-planes...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

But they'd be so damn quick we wouldnt be able to even catch them.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 3, 2004)

What about the Arado 234 Blitz? That was the first Jet Bomber, and could have changed the war around, had it been introduced in, say, 1943 as opposed to 1944.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

It was a good plane, the Arado, and was also used for recce.

I think the only way it could have changed things is if it was considerably early, for instance at the start of the war or during the BoB.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 4, 2004)

try this link its shows the ultimit X-Plane.  
http://gprime.net/video.php/flyinglawnmower


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

man that thing's amazing!!!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad thet yoou like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow thats a pretty cool pic there NH


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 6, 2004)

i made a little mistyke and posted those pics in nose art, insted black and withe  ,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

they're privateers i believe?? they don't look much like B-32s...................


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 6, 2004)

yes they are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

not the best shot i've seen.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> they're privateers i believe?? they don't look much like B-32s...................



Who on Gods sweet, green earth said they were B-32's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2004)

no one, i'd narrowed it down to the possibility that they were either privateers or B-32s, i was just saying that out of the two i'd narrowed it down to i didn't think it was the B-32................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

> P4Y_privateers_4plane_formation.jpg



Thats what it said at the top of the pic...not looking were we!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope this solves it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2004)

There were many secret planes. Many of them were innovative in the fact that they were years ahead of there time and many led to aircraft that are now in service with modern airforces. One project that stands out for me is Junkers aircraft that never made it past the drawing board. It was to be powered by 2 Daimler Benz DB007 turbojets and looks just like the A-10 Thunderbolt in service today with the USAF. This aircraft was found in a book called Luftwaffe Secret Projects by Dieter Herwig and Heinz Rode. It is a great book and covers many types of X-planes, most of which never made it past drawing board. Imagine if they had.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2004)

Another interesting design was the Lippisch Dm-1 which never made a first flight but was interesting none of the less. It kind of looks like some Sci-Fi Ferangi Start Trek ship. Here is a picture of it. I wonder how it would have flown at all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

I believe you are talking of the Junkers Ju-287, a weird looking plane to say the least.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2004)

And I dont know why I forgot this one but it is another just truely beautiful plane. The Gotha Ho-229.
Origin: Gothaer Waggonfabrik AG. to Horten design (see note below)
Type: Single seat fighter/bomber

Engines:
Two Junkers Jumo 004B turbojets
Thrust: 1,980lb (900kg)

Dimensions:
Span 16.75m
Length 7.47m
Height 2.80m

Weights:
Empty: 10,140lbs (4600kg)
Max. loaded: 19,840lb (9000kg)

Speed:
607mph (977km/h)
Ceiling:
52,500ft (16,000m)

Range:
1,970 miles (3170km) at 393mph (635km/h) with two drop tanks

Armaments: Planned
Four Mk 103 or Mk 108 cannon
Plus
Two 1,000kg bombs

Comments:
First flown in January 1945, the Ho 229 was the innovative design of Walter and Reimar Horten, both former Luftwaffe officers. The test programme showed the 229 to have outstanding speed and handling characteristics but developement was halted when US troops overran the research facility. Some dispute has arisen over whether the 229 should be classified as the Go 229 or Ho 229. Since Gothar was supposed to build 229 and didn't really design it, I'm arbitrarily going with the Ho 229 designation in honor of the designers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

If the German had got that thing flying we would have been screwed...

*Prediction of the lancs next post*

"Yeah but they wouldn't have had the fuel to use it....................." 

Or something along those lines


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2004)

Heres just some more pics of it at what I believe is the Imperial War Museum but I am not sure exactly where.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, great pics, I didnt know any actually survived


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 9, 2004)

Now thet is realy butyfull, Why dont they rebuild it ????

But if you look at many of the blue prints of "secret future planes"(of WW2) you realize most of them are not practicle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

It would be bad to rebuild it in my eyes. If that is the only survivor it should be kept as it is. If there is another one however, then it should be rebuilt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

but even that it was one hell of a plane it'd still need at least several months of combat to sort out any problems...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

There we go, what did I say...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

Actually, it's in the Smithsonian, in storage...

I believe they started restoration a while ago - not sure...


In the 1980s, Northrop actually visited them to study the aircraft for use on the B-2...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

Ah, here it is...

http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/1999/02/stuff_eng_detail_hoix.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2004)

That is interesting. Next time I visit the Smithsonian I will have to check it out. If anyone ever visits Germany, they must got to Muenchen und check out the Deutsches Museum. They have quite an impressive WW2 aircraft display including V-1 and V-2 Rockets and other X-planes. Another good one in Germany is the Sinsheim Museum with many great aircraft to see and some of them you can actually climb into.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 11, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> It would be bad to rebuild it in my eyes. If that is the only survivor it should be kept as it is. If there is another one however, then it should be rebuilt


A flying 1 is better then a rusting 1.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2004)

But theres more sense of history when its in its decrepid state. And anyway, The Go-229 never made it to full scale production, no-one reslly knows if its going to fly alright.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 11, 2004)

It does.


It flew many times, and crashed occasionally, but otherwise, it was one of the most docile aircraft around, as it had a VERY low stall speed...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe it could have been possibly the greatest achievment for the Germans. It even influenced many aircraft used today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2004)

Well when I say it could have, that is if it had entered full production.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> It flew many times, and crashed occasionally, but otherwise, it was one of the most docile aircraft around, as it had a VERY low stall speed...



Wow, I thought like one or two were made and then it was scrapped...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah they did build a few prototypes however it never reached production status.


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 20, 2004)

the history channel did a neat show about early jets. messerschmidt had a pretty good one fluing at the end of wwII but strategic bombing was making if difficult to get things like roller bearings and fuel.....doc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah that'd be the Me-262. Messerschmitt also had a couple of promising prototype fighters on the way; the P.1101 and P.1106 8)


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 20, 2004)

i'll have to add the me-262 to my list of planes to build flight sim models of. i' working on a blohm und voss 141 right now....doc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool. 8)


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 20, 2004)

i have a model i downloaded from somewhere that is i belive based on that very xb38. nobody was indifferent about lightnings, they either loved them or hated them...doc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool, I happen to be one of the people that love them


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

What?? Fags???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

No...P-38's.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 21, 2004)

Good answer!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

Not really


----------



## FalconSS (Dec 1, 2004)

Its the one in the foreground of the B-29. <<S>>


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

I dont know, it looks like some sort af Blohm und Voss to me, check out www.luft46.com, you might find it on there.

Are they RC planes?


----------



## FalconSS (Dec 2, 2004)

Roger that, they're RC the B-29 is huge here's a pic to give you scale, thanks for the info I'll check it out. <<Salute>>


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 2, 2004)

X planes?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2004)

Wouldya believe it's an Fw?

http://www.luft46.com/fw/fw42.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Fork me...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2004)

FalconSS said:


> Roger that, they're RC the B-29 is huge here's a pic to give you scale, thanks for the info I'll check it out. <<Salute>>



 Nice model!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2004)

> they're RC the B-29 is huge here's a pic to give you scale



i've seen bigger................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Funny, I havent...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

you obviously didn't check out that link to the site about the huge B-52 model that crashed...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

I did but that doesnt look any bigger to me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

it was..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Meh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

the only other person i know that says that is a girl............


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't you think guys that the whole thing must be tranfered to the aircraft oddities of WWII?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry - we do go off topic quite regularly.




> the only other person i know that says that is a girl............



Me too, I guess I am a girl...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks for stating the obvious.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

It is necessary when there are people like HS on the site


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

plus Brad and MH..................


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 5, 2004)

I start to get used to it and I like it!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

brads long gone lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

ah but those were the days..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Not really


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2004)

but it was so much fun when he never knew what we were talking about.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Then why arent I fun cos I never know what we're talking about


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyway what are you talking about guys?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2004)

an old memember, he might have been a bit before your time...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

My joke obviously went straight over your head


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes it did


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 8, 2004)

I prefer the Arado E 555......
And don't forget our saucers....


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 8, 2004)

Germans designed many long ranged bombers to bomb New York. 
some of them were 

Fw238 
P.1075 
Ta 400
Fw 261
Fw 300
Bv P.184.01
Ju390
P.107
Junkers EF 130 (similar to Ar. E 555)
Me 264

I will post some paintings / profiles of these planes later 
(I have to scan them in my computer first)


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 8, 2004)

The most impressive is a suggestion of the Daimler - Benz that I have a painting of - it is really crazy!


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

Here are the pics I promised...
First of all some paintings


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

My net connection just failed me... Here are the next


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

That Daimler Benz is incredible!

I LOVE the parasite fighters too 8)


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

The Daimler - Benz is really cool I wonder if it could fly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

It would be a bloody incredible site, thats fo sure 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2004)

It's interesting, that's also for sure! It looks like something out of a G.I. JOE comic book!  

Thanks for the great pics, rebel!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

Yup thanks, theyre amazing! 8) What book are they from?

Its scary to think that some of those could have been just a year away from production...


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well some of them had even prototypes!
Hitler abandoned the plans of bombing New York (the reason those planes where designed for)
I got the pics from an aviation history magazine. I'm from Greece so I don't think that you can read any of these...
There are some designs of aircraft too. I'll post them later


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

Here are the designs. I don't know the type of the Heinkel


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2004)

They're all interesting, especially the last one!
The top down view of the Junkers EF 132 looks kind of B-52ish.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

I love them all of them does anyone know anything similar of the allies plans? Some of the planes where planned to be in use after 1945...
But some guys didn't want that and they invaded Germany...
Poor Germany    8)


----------



## Karaya_1 (Dec 10, 2004)

So you can see, how we teached the world to build jet planes....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 10, 2004)

I think I saw the second one in Babylon 5!


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 10, 2004)

There is a picture of Fw Triebflugen in the airborne oddities of wwII topic.
But they are still awesome...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 11, 2004)

rebel8303 said:


> The Daimler - Benz is really cool I wonder if it could fly...




I'd say so, judging from the GINORMOUS wing area, but they would need powerful engines, even with all that natural lift created by the wing...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Yup... some 850hp Alfa Romeo engines I think


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

i doubt it would be successful..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

easy meat for fighters and flack..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Parasites would deal with the fighters. And you never know, it could be pretty normal in speed and ceiling.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 13, 2004)

But it would have huge weight think of the fuels. It was designed for a long range bombardment...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

Yup. But I dont think it'd be any worse than most bombers, all things considered.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like it carries 6 fighters, a squadron could take out the fighters and proberly the bomber, parasite fighters have useless range, they'd have to dock with the bomber again or they're lost.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

But if it had escort as well...


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 14, 2004)

If it was to be used by Japanese it would be quite helpfull...
Kamikaze attacks by 6 human guided missiles is guarantee that a carrier will visit the sea layer...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2004)

But alot of Kamikaze pilots didn't make it to their intended targets, either hit by the gunners or other circumstances. The ones that hit did inflict some serious damage and death, but the kamikaze record is not as good as it would seem.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

> But if it had escort as well...



if it had escort they wouldn't have the parasite fighters..............


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well they did not have many succeses but they were the one to use them! But Germans could use V1 or V2 missiles instead and that might do a lot of damage. So the escort would be usefull in that case.

(Ok they can still intercept the missiles but they would have to deal with the fighter and bombers as well)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > But if it had escort as well...
> 
> 
> 
> if it had escort they wouldn't have the parasite fighters..............



Why not, who knows what the Germans would have done?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

ok, it's unlikely that they'd have the parasite fighters AND escort fighters..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

I dont really think so. And anyway, I doubt the plane would fly there by itself, there could be a whole group of them. if there was 6 or 7 that would be 42 parasites... a group of 78 or 8 Stangs would have a pretty tough job...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

it's unlikely they'd launch all the parasite fighters in one go, an we'll assume the design wouldn't fly opperationally 'til a little before 1950 shall we?? by this time the meteor would be at its' best and we could have even had the EE Lightening in service by then, no ammount of parasite fighters can save any ammount of bombers from EE Lightenings............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

We werent the only ones developing planes you know. The 262 would have got better. The Ta-152 would have got better. The Bf-109 would have got better. Hell even the Me-263 could have been a good plane.

Anyway it was designed to bomb America, not Britain, so the Meteor and the Lightning would be useless against it. Anyway it would have taken nearly 5 years for it to become operational, 2 years max.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

> The 262 would have got better. The Ta-152 would have got better. The Bf-109 would have got better. Hell even the Me-263 could have been a good plane.



they'd be useless flying over britian, none of those aircraft had a hope in hell of escorting the bombers over the atlantic...............



> it was designed to bomb America, not Britain, so the Meteor and the Lightning would be useless against it.



if the worst came to the worst we were going to continue our war from Canada, i'm sure the Americans wouldn't say no to a little help from us, especially if we had EE Lightenings.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

But you said they had crap range...

And it would need escorting across the atlantic, whats the possibility enemy fighters are gonna be patrolling out there...

And why would they be useless over Britain, theyd mince our planes...

And then theres the possibility of the Ho-229.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

i get the feeling you haven't quite grasped that the bombers in question were designed to be flown from a captured britian or france to bomb america?? 



> And it would need escorting across the atlantic, whats the possibility enemy fighters are gonna be patrolling out there...



the escort fighters would have to escort it across the atlantic for when the bombers get to america.....................



> And why would they be useless over Britain, theyd mince our planes...



the very fact that they're over britian makes them useless, as we'd be defending Canada/America, The 262, Ta-152, Bf-109 and the Me-263 (the four planes to which one of your posts refers) wouldn't have a chance of escorting a plane from Europe over the atlantic to America/Canada..............



> But you said they had crap range...



they did have (we're fering to the EE Lightening and Meteor for those of you who are slightly lost) but they'd be operating in the intorceptor role, range doesn't matter as much in that role..................


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 18, 2004)

Actually Germans achieved to have bombers 15 km outside of New York unseen and ready to strike but Hitler cancelled the whole operation. I can't find the source I read this for more detail.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

It probably says somewhere on www.luft46.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

so you understand now CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

No, im having my opinion and it differs from your opinion...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

well what's your opinion then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Ive just told you at length what it is....

Your siggy breaks the margins, shrink it a bit...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 18, 2004)

No it doesn't!


Run your resolution at 1024x768, and you'll be fine...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

I do run my res at 1024x768...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 18, 2004)

How big is your monitor???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

I dunno, 14inch...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 18, 2004)

Hmm....


So is mine...


Yet really the only recent pics to break the margins were the Koenigsegg and my Il-2 - Pf cases...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

That Koenigsegg was huge


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

14 inch, that explains it.........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, im a big boy 8)

Oh, right...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

well actually i've got a 15 inch..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats an unuasual number for a size of a monitor, its normally 14", 18" or 21"...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

no it aint, it 15 then 17............

and what makes you so sure i'm talking about the size of my monitor.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Not where I come from...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

london??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no it aint, it 15 then 17............



That's how we measure them here, but I think in the States they go with the 14", 18"...format. It's just how it's measured. 14" would be the actual viewing area, where 15" would be the width of the entire monitor. 

Or something like that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

well ours is a 15inch.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

I dunno what ours is, but it is juicy flat screen


----------



## wmaxt (Dec 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well ours is a 15inch.............



The measurments here are 13", 15", 17" (mine), 19", and 21". The screens are measured diagnaly. I'm not sure how the new flat screens are measured.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 20, 2004)

It is about TFT or CRT monitors In TFT we measure only the visible frame but in CRT we measure all the monitor and the actual visible frame is smaller. The system goes like this 14'', 15'', 17'', 19'', 20'' ,21''
I haven't understand why they have 20inch models because after the 14inch they went by two inches at a time...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2004)

face it CC, mine's bigger than yours..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah but mine looks better...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 20, 2004)

But it's English, it's not cut...


52% of women prefer circumsised wankers...


Oh wait, are we still on about monitors?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

You dirty sod


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 21, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses I see that you've been searching the subject...
Why?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 21, 2004)

Because I saw it in a Playboy, while flipping to the feature...


Same thing as a poll they held in Italy...

Seems only 2% of women think "Ronaldinho Fenomeno" (Ronaldo, you know, #9 on the Brasilian footy team) is the sexiest man alive...



Anyway, feel free to call me GRG, or Germans!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2004)

You mean someone actually *reads* Playboy?!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2004)

Pathetic.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 22, 2004)

Well it has many arcticles polls etc. But I like more the pics  and the jokes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

evangilder said:


> You mean someone actually *reads* Playboy?!?!



He must be REALLY bored, or lonely, or both. 

Do you have any friends GrG?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

i bet he only gets it for the articles.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

Well what else would he get it for?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

the glossy pages shine prettyfully under the right light.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

If he wants that then he'll buy Top Gear magazine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

or flypast, i dunno, perhaps there just something about playboy...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

Perhaps he just likes the staples...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

well to see them he'd have to look at the double page spread, i hear that's a good part of the mag...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

He could just look at the spine of the mag...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2004)

doesn't everyone............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

No...


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 22, 2004)

Or the cover. The cover always lures you to get a magazine.
Then he opens it and sees all those interesting arcticles.
Well there some other pages full of images but who cares? If you need images get another magazine!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Or perhaps he enjoys the numbers in the back of the mag


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)

what, like the ones in flypast??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

No, like the ones in Binary books.

11100010001 111110111100 0111111100 11101 11100000010 001


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)

i wonder what number that actually is??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

On on on off off off on off off off on on on on on on off on on on on off off off on on on on on on on off off on on on off on on on on off off off off off off on off off off on


Translation for you


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

i aint a computer, i don't know what number that is...............


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 25, 2004)

It means that he turned it off 22 times


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)

do you actually know what binary is??


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes I'm just kidding


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

And I turned "it" on 20 times


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2006)

How about the Arado 440.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Binary= 1110001000111111011110001111111001110111100000010001


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh god not this again


----------



## Dirty Ed (Jul 5, 2006)

Unicraft 1/72 Airspeed AS.31

AIRSPEED AS.31. 

Talk about WEIRD!!

http://www.airdisaster.com/user-uploads/its_smoke.gif


----------



## V-1710 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, looks like someone dictated the P-38 design over a bad phone connection....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

edited


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting that one.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

V-1710 said:


> Wow, looks like someone dictated the P-38 design over a bad phone connection....



 Cmon. That's funny!


----------

